# جهاز الموجات فوق الصوتية للعلاج الطبيعي



## محمد عبد الرحيم صي (15 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم
لدي جهاز الترا سووند للفزيوثيرابي 
وانا حديث التخرج وليشت لدي خبرة في هذا الجهاز 
فأريد ان اسأل عن كيفية معايرته؟
وهل استطيع اصلاح البروب؟ وكيف استطيع ان افتح البروب لأني أخاف ان اكسره؟
وشكرا جزيلا لكم
م. محمد صيدم


----------

